# form enctype='multipart/form-data' und form action=index2.php method='post'



## Binio (6. August 2005)

Hallo möchte 2 dinge wissen
kann ich das
<form action=index2.php methode=post>
und das 
<form enctype=multipart/form-data>
auf einmal nutzen ?
darf ich auch 3 Daten angeben und sofort alles 3 hochladen?
Wenn nein welche möglichkeiten gibt es sofort 3 bilder oder daten hoch zu laden?
also erstmal mit

```
...
<form action=index2.php method='post'>
<input name='produktname' value='".$spalte['produktname']."'>
...
<form enctype='multipart/form-data' action='index.php' method='post'>
<input type='file' name='file1'>
<form enctype='multipart/form-data' action='index.php' method='post'>
<input type='file' name='file2'>
<form enctype='multipart/form-data' action='index.php' method='post'>
<input type='file' name='file3'>
...
</form>
```


Beim anhang sieht man was ich vor habe
Lieben Gruß
Robert


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (6. August 2005)

Igitt  !!
Frontpage, dir sag ich nix 
Naja, ok, sag ich doch was.


```
<form enctype='multipart/form-data' action='index.php' method='post'>
<input type='file' name='file1'>
<form enctype='multipart/form-data' action='index.php' method='post'>
<input type='file' name='file2'>
<form enctype='multipart/form-data' action='index.php' method='post'>
<input type='file' name='file3'>
```

wird zu


```
<form enctype='multipart/form-data' action='index.php' method='post'>
<input type='file' name='file1'>
<input type='file' name='file2'>
<input type='file' name='file3'>
```

Dann natürlich nur 1 mal schließen mit </form>

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Binio (6. August 2005)

aber wenn ich doch zwei mal form aufmache muss ich es doch auch zwei mal schliessen oder nicht?
einmal das
<form enctype='multipart/form-data' action='index.php' method='post'>
<input type='file' name='file1'>
<input type='file' name='file2'>
<input type='file' name='file3'>
und das
<form action=index2.php method='post'>
<input name='produktname' value='".$spalte['produktname']."'>


Ich weiss frontpage habe ich nur für die erstellung der tabellen genommen weil man da so schön die befehle sehen kann die ich immer vergesse 
Danke für die superschnelle antwort !


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (6. August 2005)

Ja, natürlch, ich meinte nur auf den einen Teil der Frage bezogen, nicht auf das erste <form>    

Und, Dreamweaver ist auch für Tabellen 1000 mal bsser  ;-) 

Ich weiß et wie das bei FP ist, aber bei Dreamweaver kannste dir sogar Code und WYSIWYG im geteilten bildschirm anzeigen lassen wenn de das Layout machst ist das sehr vorteilhaft

Gruß GalaxyWarrior

[EDIT]
Wenn du dein Passwort im klartext in der URL übergibst, was ich vermute, da du es abdeckst auf dem Bild, dann würde ich dir davon abraten.
[/EDIT]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. August 2005)

Natuerlich muss jede Form die geoeffnet wird auch wieder geschlossen werden.

Zum Thema Upload mehrerer Dateien:
Bei PHP gibt es 2 kleine Einstellungen welche den Upload mehrerer Dateien erschwert.
Zum einen gibt es ein Limit fuer die Groesse der per POST gesendeten Daten und zum anderen ein Limit fuer die Groesse von Uploads.
Diese Limits sind in der Regel nicht sehr hoch eingestellt, der Standard liegt glaub ich bei 1 oder 2 MB.
Damit kriegt man natuerlich nicht sonderlich viel hochgeladen.


----------

